# Vista: Ressource hacken / Welcome Text ändern



## cocoon (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich möchte in einer Windows Vista Ultimate Installation den Text "Willkommen", der nach dem Anmelden angezeigt wird, ändern. Nach Google-Recherche bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen:

- Die Datei winlogon.exe.mui enthält den Willkommen-Text.
- In den Sicherheits-Eigenschaften der Datei habe ich mir zunächst die Ownership übertragen und volle Schreibrechte gegeben.
- Anschließend habe ich mit dem Ressource-Hacker den Willkommen-Text in der String-Table Nr. 63 geändert und die Datei gespeichert.

Nachdem ich mich abgemeldet und wieder angemeldet hatte, erschien weiterhin das voreingestellte "Willkommen". Das gleiche passierte auch, nachdem ich nochmals neu gebootet hatte. Komischerweise wurde aber, als ich mich dann mit meinem normalen Benutzer-Konto angemeldet habe, der geänderte Text angezeigt. Nach dem nächsten Hochfahren allerdings wurde wieder für alle Konten "Willkommen" angezeigt.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Danielku15 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo. 
Hab nur Windows XP installiert aber ich denke dass MS dieses Feature übernommen hat:
Windows Speichert in einem Backupverzeichnis diverse Systemdateien um diese vor dem ändern (Spyware, Viren) etc. zu bewahren. (bspw. Notepad.exe). Wenn die Datei gelöscht oder manipuliert wird, erkennt das Windows und die alte Datei wird eingespielt. Unter %windir%\system32\Restore\filelist.xml liegt die Datei welche eine Liste der geschützten Dateien beinhaltet. Entweder änderst du die Liste entsprechend ab oder Kopierst deine winlogon.exe.mui in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse. Unter XP muss man um beispielsweise die Notepad.exe zu ersetzen, das neue File in der angegeben Reihenfolge in diese Verzeichnisse kopieren:
1 c:\windows\servicepackfiles\i386
2 c:\windows\system32\dllcache
3 c:\windows\system32
4 c:\windows

Ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung dass die Datei deswegen nicht übernommen wird. Wäre aber eine Anlaufstelle um die Fehlersuche zu beginnen.


----------

